# Another to add!



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

It's nothing really fancy, but I'm now the proud owner of a Polaroid One-Step!


----------



## memento (Mar 30, 2008)

hey.. another Polaroid user! :mrgreen:










 ..


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

Me thinks I got a couple loafin around =P


----------



## JIP (Mar 30, 2008)

memento said:


> hey.. another Polaroid user! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
For now........


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 31, 2008)

JIP said:


> For now........



I know!  I haven't used a Polaroid for _years_ and now that I've got one, they tell me that they're canning their film production.  How rude! :thumbdown:


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> I know!  I haven't used a Polaroid for _years_ and now that I've got one, they tell me that they're canning their film production.  How rude! :thumbdown:



Yeah I've heard that too, they are making more than enough on the dP&S's to satisfy them, but anywho. There should still be some on the shelves for a wile atleast. 

I just might dig up mine after work and take a picture of them, if I can find them.


----------



## usayit (Apr 1, 2008)

Are we talking about the Polaroid Land Camera? (like mine below)






Didn't Polaroid release a replacement film pack.. called "Blend" to pick up were the the Time-Zero flm packs left off?  Can't find it anywhere though... bummer.  I've got 1 pack left...  

Perhaps its time to consider modifying it to take 600 film.


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 6, 2008)

usayit said:


> Perhaps its time to consider modifying it to take 600 film.



Why bother?  I've picked up 3 packfilm cameras in the past few weeks, $10 or less for each.  Lots of fun. The only mod required was switching over the battery compartment to take AAA cells.  Took 15 min and 99 cents in parts.  Check out The Land List.

Look for a camera using type 100 film (=600 in polaroid language).  Picking a camera with a 3v battery makes the AAA mod easier (not enough spage in the compartment for 3 of them).  A timer on the back is nice.


----------

